# Saucy Gracie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a picture of 16 year old non poodle chihuahua pomeranian mix Gracie. It's rare to get a good picture as she is camera shy








How about I got two


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

She is such a pretty girl. How has she been doing lately?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Good to see Gracie. Saucy is such a cute way to think of her


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good as she can be, can't trust her with fish chews, has to be watched when fish chews are doled out tad aggresive about stealing g them , but otherwise she is doing well. You wouldn't know she is 16.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She’s adorable


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie very cute and occasionally bitey, but that is rare these days, yes Gracie got eyes on you.
Gracie can be so sweet and funny, it refreshing.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

She's a little sweetie, such a cute face


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is looking amazingly well, and very relaxed. A poster girl for anti-anxiety meds, in fact.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> She is looking amazingly well, and very relaxed. A poster girl for anti-anxiety meds, in fact.


 Oddly enough we were at the vet, so yea she is doing loads better. Gracie spent the night hacking, I arranged a vet visit and she was perfectly fine when I got home, but I took her in anyway, she is fine but I am tired.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice to hear she is doing well both physically and mentally.


----------

